# He's Hooked, But For How Long? (oh, and intro)



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi folks,

I've been lurking on your forum for a while and thought I'd finally get an account and say hello.

I'm 42 and my soon-to-be 12-year-old son just discovered fishing this Spring (I've taking him in previous years, but all of the sudden it is his passion).

We've gone out a few times to Eastwood, Mad River, CJ Brown and a couple others. The only thing I've been able to help him catch are a few puny panfish and a snagged smallmouth (we put back). I'm worried if I don't help him get more productive that he'll burn out and stop thinking about fishing so often.

We went up today to Greenville Falls (Greenville Creek) in Covington and I taught him how to fly fish. He caught on real fast--I was amazed. We didn't catch anything (grrr!), but he learned how to cast and we got to wade around the water for about 2 hours, practicing.

Anyone fish Greenville Falls? We got there (first time ever) and we ended up above the falls. I found out later there's a path from the other side that goes to the lower side. We'll try this next time. Water was at a good level and clear, just didn't see, or feel, any fish.

Anyway, I just thought I'd drop in and say hello. I'm retired Air Force and recently moved back into the area (wife is from here) and now I've got to find my son some fish before he loses interest. Any thoughts? We are planning on hitting the GMR after another try at Greenville Falls, but I'm not sure where the best places to get near the river are. We live in Beavercreek, but we don't mind driving an hour, if needed. Any advice would be appreciated.

I grew up fishing in Michigan and I was stationed in Alaska for 8 years. I've caught a lot of fish in my life, but it's kind of frustrating coming to a new area and not knowing where the fish are.

You all have a great site here with some very knowledgeable and helpful members--very good resource for us as we try to sort out where to go (and when). Thanks!


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Im from down further south so I don't know any good spots up by you, but I am sure you will get some replies forthcoming. Good luck out there!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wlcome. the best advice i can give you with a young one like that, is if the fishing is slow remember they get bored easy. try different types of fishing changing often. and dont make them stay to long after they get bored, that will burn them out quicker than anything. back when i was taking my sons crappie fishing with a bobber and minnows, when they started getting bored i would tie on a jig and let them have at it. it didnt matter as much about catching as just staying busy. then i would sometimes just tie on a small hook and use worms and let them fish around the rocks for pumpkin seeds. then when they got bored after about 2 hrs i took them home. and they had some big stories to tell and was always ready to go back.
sherman


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

My son has been fishing since age 3 and last year at 9 he lost interest...now this year he seems excited to go out again...I know that he wants to catch fish and as soon as it slows down he's done!

They live in a fast paced world with friends, video games, sports, etc and if the fishing gets slow they do lose interest quickly.
I taught him how to use swimbaits and artificials which helped but the only time he consistantly wants to go out is during the WB or Crappie Spawn or when he has nothing else to do...all you can do is keep offering and try to make it as fun and learning as possible, and reward him with lunch, a treat, or just extra buddy time! 
One day when his world slows down, hopefully the lessons taught and the memory of being with you will bring him back into the fishing life! 

I watched a friend force his son to go fishing with him and it backfired big-time!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome!
One helpful tool is offered by the Miami Concervancy District. If you go to their website, they have maps of all access sites on the GMR, stillwater, and mad. Also, they will mail you large copies for free. My buddy recently requested copies, and they had them to him in 3 days. Very good resourse for fishing around Dayton. Hope it helps!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello! You mentioned cj brown... The crappie fishing will be picking up real soon as the weather warms. You can do very well from the marina on the bank fishing the rocks. Fish slip floats with minnows and throw small green jigs tipped with waxworms. You can also fish Eastwood in Dayton off of route 4 on the N side of lake at water outlet pipe to catch all sorts of fish. Good luck!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Welcome. 

As a retired Air Force, check with Wright Pat. They have some good ponds there and should let you and family fish them (with permission). 

For Fly Fishing, any pond will provide good opportunities for catching pan fish on a fly. 

This spring has been hard on fishing, warm then cold then warm and now cool again, makes the fish very hard to catch. Just have to keep at it. 

One other activity to try, rent a canoe and float a river (Stillwater, Little Miami or Great Miami Rivers). http://riversedgeoutfitters.com/
Smallmouth Bass are great in these rivers.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I have fished the falls and most of the Greenville creek and some of the Stillwater and GMR. If you are wading the creek, then I would suggest to go to almost any bridge and wade up and downstream and find some holes or rapids to fish. Ludlow falls is another area you could try.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lb Test, if your interested sometime, drop me a PM and I could get you guys out on my boat for a whole mess of catfish from CJ Brown, there are so many cats in there, I promise you we can keep him reeling them in for a few hrs. 

Salmonid


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

j777extra - You were right--great responses. Seems like an excellent forum.

sherman51 - I think you're right, and that's why I took my son to teach him fly fishing the other day. I was afraid he might get tired of watching a bobber, or casting endlessly with no results. Just putting on waders and messing around in the river was fun for him, and he said so. Fun for me, too!

Intimidator - I know what you mean. My son is just turning 12 and he's already texting his buddies (and GIRLS!!!) all the time, or playing iPad, or playing video games. Thankfully he's also on a competitive soccer team that keeps him very busy (and he gets exercise). I think the time we spent together Sunday--his first time in the river and first time flyfishing will be something he remembers for the rest of his life. I sure hope so. My son is one of those "strong willed" kids. Anything forced seems to backfire, which is why I'm glad he's taking a liking to fishing (gives us something to do together).

HookUpFishOn - Thanks for the tip! I will do exactly that (order them). Awesome!

ML1187 - We tried to fish the bank at CJ for a while, but the family didn't necessarily like the rocks on the edge (didn't bother me, though). We like Eastwood (15 minute drive), but we've yet to catch a fish there. We had been fishing down by the ramp (and just east of there), but not down by the pipe. Next time we go, we'll try that. I was under the impression that side is very shallow. Perhaps I was misinformed.

CO Trout - You have me longing for the days in Colorado. I was out there TDY a few times and got to hit some fishing spots with folks assigned there. Good times. Bass Lake is the one on base. I'm not a total gun nut, but I don't like going anywhere where I can't carry my concealed handgun (licensed, of course). It's just a pet peeve of mine. Not that crime is an issue on base, I just feel kind of naked when I'm not carrying (as I've been carrying in different states for MANY years). As far as the rivers, I'm going to get up again to try Greenville again, then I'll be looking at the GMR (after I get my maps). Is there still the one-fish-a-month recommendation on fish out of that river? Seems like I read that in the past.

young-gun-fisher - Yes, we were wading. Had a good time (sans fish). I'll have to take a look at Ludlow, thanks for the tip!

Salmonid - Thanks for the offer, but let me take a rain check for the time being. I actually got another offer yesterday from a guy on base to go out on his boat at Caesar Creek. Should be a good time, might do it the weekend after next. You fish down at Caesar, too?

Thanks for all the responses, guys--appreciate it. Again, you have a great forum. I look forward to participating in it, especially posting fish if we ever get any!

All this fishing talk has also made me consider a boat. Not sure if I want to take on more responsibility in my busy life, but it's tempting!

Oh! One more parting question... What about Honey Creek? I was looking at the Miami County Parks page and that looks pretty interesting. Anyone been there lately? Easy to access? Fish?

Thanks again folks!


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

HookUpFishOn said:


> Welcome!
> One helpful tool is offered by the Miami Concervancy District. If you go to their website, they have maps of all access sites on the GMR, stillwater, and mad. Also, they will mail you large copies for free. My buddy recently requested copies, and they had them to him in 3 days. Very good resourse for fishing around Dayton. Hope it helps!


Thanks again for the tip. I just ordered those three maps. If anyone else is looking to do it, just go here: http://www.miamiconservancy.org/recreation/boating.asp The "Request a Printed Map by Mail" link is right under the search box on the upper right.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

PoundTest said:


> CO Trout - You have me longing for the days in Colorado. I was out there TDY a few times and got to hit some fishing spots with folks assigned there. Good times. Bass Lake is the one on base. I'm not a total gun nut, but I don't like going anywhere where I can't carry my concealed handgun (licensed, of course). It's just a pet peeve of mine. Not that crime is an issue on base, I just feel kind of naked when I'm not carrying (as I've been carrying in different states for MANY years). As far as the rivers, I'm going to get up again to try Greenville again, then I'll be looking at the GMR (after I get my maps). Is there still the one-fish-a-month recommendation on fish out of that river? Seems like I read that in the past.


Link to fish advisory for Ohio: http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.aspx

As far a keeping fish, I have not kept or ate any fish since I moved from Colorado. I catch and release all now. When kids get a little older I may look more into keeping some (crappie, walleye, or saugeye). 

Keep an eye on the posts throughout the year. Tips and baits that are working each month, places that are doing well, and the fun will follow.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

PoundTest said:


> j777extra -
> 
> We tried to fish the bank at CJ for a while, but the family didn't necessarily like the rocks on the edge (didn't bother me, though).
> 
> ...


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

CO_Trout said:


> Link to fish advisory for Ohio: http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/limitmeals.aspx
> 
> As far a keeping fish, I have not kept or ate any fish since I moved from Colorado. I catch and release all now. When kids get a little older I may look more into keeping some (crappie, walleye, or saugeye).
> 
> Keep an eye on the posts throughout the year. Tips and baits that are working each month, places that are doing well, and the fun will follow.


Awesome resource (EPA link)--thanks!

I'm a catch and release guy, too, most of the time. My son, though, is all about catching something he can eat. His grandmother fried up some of the panfish he caught with some cracker crumbs and he's been talking about it since. 

Rgr that--I'll be watching the forum.


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

Intimidator said:


> PoundTest said:
> 
> 
> > j777extra -
> ...


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Since you're a military retiree, Bass Lake right on base would be a great place to take your youngster. It has largemouth and smallmouth bass, channel cats, crappies, yellow perch and sunfish. They used to stock it with rainbows, too, but I don't know what budget cuts have done to that program. Crankbaits, rubber worms and spinnerbaits will take the bass. The trout are more notional. Sometimes they'll hit the same cranks you throw for bass. At other times they want a #3 Rapala or even down to a 1/16 oz swimming jig. The upside is that Bass gets way less traffic than anyplace else you might end up.


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

gulfvet said:


> Since you're a military retiree, Bass Lake right on base would be a great place to take your youngster. It has largemouth and smallmouth bass, channel cats, crappies, yellow perch and sunfish. They used to stock it with rainbows, too, but I don't know what budget cuts have done to that program. Crankbaits, rubber worms and spinnerbaits will take the bass. The trout are more notional. Sometimes they'll hit the same cranks you throw for bass. At other times they want a #3 Rapala or even down to a 1/16 oz swimming jig. The upside is that Bass gets way less traffic than anyplace else you might end up.


I may take him over to Bass Lake this week sometime. My main objection is that I carry my concealed handgun all the time away from home and, obviously, I'd have to disarm (return home) before going to base. I don't much care to go anywhere that doesn't recognize my 2nd Amendment rights. It's just a pet peeve of mine, that's all. That doesn't mean I won't cave on the issue (because I do quite often), it just means I'll grumble about it.:disapointed: I'm getting old, I have to gripe about something.

I did learn today that you have to have a base permit to keep fish out of the lakes. It's 18 bucks annually.

I also heard there's another lake back on the other side of base (somewhere near the skeet range). Had an experience with that one?

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

You would be talking about Twin Lake. There used to be another lake back that way. It was called Gravel Lake. I don't know if Gravel is back in operation but the last time I was there it was almost completely drained. Twin is where you said it is. It can be a tough nut to crack. There are cats, bass, white bass, crappies and sunfish in there as far as I know. I don't know if they still have camping back there or not. If they do, don't set up anywhere near the the trash cans. The local racoons are nearly deafening as they fight over the food in the garbage all night long.


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

gulfvet said:


> You would be talking about Twin Lake. There used to be another lake back that way. It was called Gravel Lake. I don't know if Gravel is back in operation but the last time I was there it was almost completely drained. Twin is where you said it is. It can be a tough nut to crack. There are cats, bass, white bass, crappies and sunfish in there as far as I know. I don't know if they still have camping back there or not. If they do, don't set up anywhere near the the trash cans. The local racoons are nearly deafening as they fight over the food in the garbage all night long.


I may take my son out there this weekend, but we're also hitting a few local rivers.

Do you know anything about the Mad River on base? I called the Bass Lake Office and they told me part of it is on federal property, but you can fish there if you are a sponsor on base. I'm told, though, that it's all fenced off from access (from base). I guess I could park at 235 and wade south. She didn't really know much else on the topic. I may call the Rod and Gun Club there today to see what they know.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I have never fished that stretch of the Mad because of the access problem. I do know that the Mad at Huffman, just outside the base, is not a place I would take a young kid fishing. It has a strong current and treacherous sand bottoms in that area. It is also just upstream of the well field across from Area B, where the river has several manmade structures in it that make it so dangerous that canoeing and kayaking in that area is not allowed. The best access point to the Mad downstream of that is Eastwood Metropark. Some of the wading there can still be a bit tricky, but the access is a lot easier and there are still plenty of fish. The best way to go after the bass in that area is with soft plastic grubs up to 4 inches long fished to simulate crayfish. Small to medium jerkbaits are also good as well as other small cranks. Topwaters are good early and late. If you like using a fly rod, the Mad in Eastwood park has a hidden treasure. There are plenty of carp (also known among local fly anglers as freshwater bonefish) and large golden shiners that also take small crayfish imitations.

For ease of fishing with your little guy, don't overlook Blue Lake down at the far back end of Eastwood Lake. It has a good population of panfish, carp, catfish and largemouth bass. It's especially well populated in years when there is a lot of rain early in the year but the fishing is easier when the water levels are lower, giving access to more fishable bank. If your son can't swim, put a life jacket on him at Blue Lake because it is deep right up to the bank.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 30, 2006)

All I can say is that getting my son hooked on fishing was the best thing I ever did for him. He just turned 21 and he is a responsible, principled and outgoing young man that knows how to do the right things. I owe this to the long hours of fishing and talking over the years and all the fine people we have become friends with through our mutual interest in fishing. I wish I could help with locations but I live in the Cincinnati area. I can say that Caesar Creek Lake is an excellent lake with lots of opportunities to catch fish. My son caught a 7 pound largemouth and I caught a 6 pound smallmouth out of there. We have also caught a few nice Muskies. They also have a good population of Crappie and White Bass. I would almost guarantee that you would catch fish if you fish under the route 73 bridge. We always fish there and always catch at least one or two fish. Good luck and keep up the great work of building your son's character.


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

Nitro said:


> All I can say is that getting my son hooked on fishing was the best thing I ever did for him. He just turned 21 and he is a responsible, principled and outgoing young man that knows how to do the right things. I owe this to the long hours of fishing and talking over the years and all the fine people we have become friends with through our mutual interest in fishing. I wish I could help with locations but I live in the Cincinnati area. I can say that Caesar Creek Lake is an excellent lake with lots of opportunities to catch fish. My son caught a 7 pound largemouth and I caught a 6 pound smallmouth out of there. We have also caught a few nice Muskies. They also have a good population of Crappie and White Bass. I would almost guarantee that you would catch fish if you fish under the route 73 bridge. We always fish there and always catch at least one or two fish. Good luck and keep up the great work of building your son's character.


Nitro,

That's great to hear it worked so well for your son (fishing). I'm just starting that journey with my son and, so far, so good. He's one of these kids they call "strong willed" these days--in other words, at times rebellious and teen-age like already at 11 (almost 12). Fishing is already giving him some patience and it has given us lots of time to talk about things. I see no downside at all in all that. 

He finally caught some fish this weekend... He got a rock bass in GMR and he got really excited. The next day we hit a couple Metroparks and he caught about 1 1/2 pound Largemouth and a large sunfish (he was REAL happy). He's already talking about the next trip!


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

gulfvet said:


> I have never fished that stretch of the Mad because of the access problem. I do know that the Mad at Huffman, just outside the base, is not a place I would take a young kid fishing. It has a strong current and treacherous sand bottoms in that area. It is also just upstream of the well field across from Area B, where the river has several manmade structures in it that make it so dangerous that canoeing and kayaking in that area is not allowed. The best access point to the Mad downstream of that is Eastwood Metropark. Some of the wading there can still be a bit tricky, but the access is a lot easier and there are still plenty of fish. The best way to go after the bass in that area is with soft plastic grubs up to 4 inches long fished to simulate crayfish. Small to medium jerkbaits are also good as well as other small cranks. Topwaters are good early and late. If you like using a fly rod, the Mad in Eastwood park has a hidden treasure. There are plenty of carp (also known among local fly anglers as freshwater bonefish) and large golden shiners that also take small crayfish imitations.
> 
> For ease of fishing with your little guy, don't overlook Blue Lake down at the far back end of Eastwood Lake. It has a good population of panfish, carp, catfish and largemouth bass. It's especially well populated in years when there is a lot of rain early in the year but the fishing is easier when the water levels are lower, giving access to more fishable bank. If your son can't swim, put a life jacket on him at Blue Lake because it is deep right up to the bank.


Gulvet,

We haven't tried the Mad River at Eastwood yet. We did try that pond for a few minutes and all we saw caught were extremely small bluegills. 

I thought maybe I struck gold with the discovery of the Mad River on base, but I've since learned about several other great spots around the area. I think I'll forget those parts of the river based on your advice (and others').

Funny you mention the crayfish...my son has caught all three of his fish this weekend on a Rebel Craw. If he has "his" lure now, it's that!

Thanks for your help/advice!


----------

